# wheel offsets for E46M3?



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

dunno what they are. if anyone knows the answer off the top of their head, thank you.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

stock offsets=

47f 26r


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*thanks.*

thanks.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *stock offsets=
> 
> 47f 26r *


I remember you answered this same Q for me on Fanatics. You must have all this stuff just sitting in your head these days!


----------

